# Thoughts on this sign?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Relatively new (I think it's been up for a month or two) in Athens along campus.










Am I the only one who would never consider a goldfish "common" in the Hocking River? I think it's borderline having saugeye on there. Sauger, sure...but saugeye?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

They're saying that there are no species of catfish that are common in that river? No largemouth bass? No carp? 
I tried to zoom in a little bit and I don't see anything That would suggest the ODNR was a part of this....I'm guessing it was some sort of project from college kids…?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

9Left said:


> They're saying that there are no species of catfish that are common in that river? No largemouth bass? No carp?
> I tried to zoom in a little bit and I don't see anything That would suggest the ODNR was a part of this....I'm guessing it was some sort of project from college kids…?


It's supposedly "10 common fish" and (I think) not supposed to be "the 10 most common fish." But still. Yes, I tend to think high school/college freshman project work.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Me too… But still… I agree with you… Who in the world would've thought a common goldfish?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Keep in mind someone who probably knows nothing about the river or fishing was given the task of coming up with a sign. 
There was funding available and tax money to spend. LOL


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Fishes? I thought "fish" was plural???


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Every fisherman from Ohio should own a copy. Fishes of Ohio by Milton B Trautman.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Buck-Eye said:


> Every fisherman from Ohio should own a copy. Fishes of Ohio by Milton B Trautman.


I have a copy.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Buck-Eye said:


> Every fisherman from Ohio should own a copy. Fishes of Ohio by Milton B Trautman.


I have that for sure. but I also picked up a new one Ohio U. issued last year.
Can't remember the name of it, it was a bit costly, but the color plates are amazing.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

EnonEye said:


> Fishes? I thought "fish" was plural???


Fish...more than 1 fish present (any species)
Fishes...more than 1 species present


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> They're saying that there are no species of catfish that are common in that river? No largemouth bass? No carp?
> I tried to zoom in a little bit and I don't see anything That would suggest the ODNR was a part of this....I'm guessing it was some sort of project from college kids…?


they should have consulted us lol


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Saltfork has a posted sign (Dam Launch) with requests for information from fishermen to fill out a questionaire sheet and send in about the Saugeye fishing in the lake. Do they read posts on this web site ??? Wow would that help them.
Answer is - these fish seem not to even be in the lake. Saltfork is like the dead sea.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

Buck-Eye said:


> Every fisherman from Ohio should own a copy. Fishes of Ohio by Milton B Trautman.


it is or was sold at the hocking technical college bookstore. also noticed rock bass not listed.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Nothing I would want to consume....LOL


----------

